# My Rebel Rock FOTD!



## PrettyKitty (Jul 25, 2005)

Sorry for the dumb face! 

I'm not sure if I like it, Stereo Rose and Pink Clash are too warm for the colors I did on my eyes.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 25, 2005)

WOW! What an awesome job~!!!


----------



## supko (Jul 25, 2005)

gorgeous, as always!  Pink Clash looks so great on you!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 25, 2005)

You've done a lovely job again I love Stereo Rose on you.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 25, 2005)

pink clash looks GREAT on you!!!!!! the lashes are fab =)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 25, 2005)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACreation (Jul 25, 2005)

You should do a tutorial for this look, wut is on your lashes? they look amazing!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jul 25, 2005)

LOVE IT!!


----------



## makeuplover (Jul 25, 2005)

your so pretty..i love your eyes and that l/g looks gorgeous on you! perfect fotd!


----------



## Jude (Jul 25, 2005)

Simply gorgeous.  I love this!


----------



## s_rae22 (Jul 25, 2005)

Jealous! Stereo Rose looks nothing like that on me...did you use it wet or dry? And Pink Clash looks awesome! Love it


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jul 25, 2005)

That is so super pretty! I love how the skin finishes look one you!


----------



## exodus (Jul 25, 2005)

OMG! You're so gorgeous! How perfect are you? Wow! *focus on the makeup, focus on the makeup*

I love the eye look! The blending is great, and Pink Clash looks gorgeous on you. Although I agree, Stereo Rose and Pink Clash are too warm to pair with the eye makeup. They look perfect together, though, and I think it would look fantastic on you with just nude eye makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, can I ask a question if you don't mind, is Pink Clash really glittery like it looks like on the picture or was that just the light?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 25, 2005)

i loev your new brows


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 26, 2005)

Beautiful...the colors look great on you.


----------



## breathless (Jul 26, 2005)

omg! i love this!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 26, 2005)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jul 26, 2005)

So pretty!!!


----------



## msthrope (Jul 26, 2005)

it's awesome to see an FOTD from you again.  i was just wondering sadly, "why doesn't prettykitty post fotd's any more?!" and then BAM!!!


----------



## Onederland (Jul 26, 2005)

wow, hotness...


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jul 26, 2005)

just gorgeous!!
love the lips  :loveya:


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jul 26, 2005)

I like it. Your blending is fantastic as always and I actually like mixing cool and warm on the face. Creates a pretty contrast.


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 26, 2005)

Perfection !!  Absolute perfection.


----------



## kappatit (Jul 26, 2005)

hi hottie, i agree the lips and cheeks are a little warm for the eyes but theyre GORGEOUS on their own =P  i miss u on mua!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 26, 2005)

Its so beautifull.I love colors on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd love to see your traincase


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jul 26, 2005)

That looks perfect to me!  I love the whole look together!


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 26, 2005)

The whole look is stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job once again!


----------



## CWHF (Jul 26, 2005)

That is so pretty!


----------



## lola336 (Jul 26, 2005)

I need to run home and put stereo rose all over my face..it looks AMAZING on you!  the whole look is amazing....then again, you always look great..but these colors really pop on you....electra on the inner corners is a nice touch!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 26, 2005)

love it!! absolutely gorgeous


----------



## jeanna (Jul 26, 2005)

Yay, you're back! Lovely, as usual....


----------



## mac4me! (Jul 26, 2005)

Your eyes look amazing you should work for mac if you dont already they look for people that are soooo talented at makeup!


----------



## Bianca (Jul 26, 2005)

That look is stunning!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jul 26, 2005)

Perfectly pretty everytime!! I love the eyes!


----------



## legaleagle (Jul 26, 2005)

*Very*

beautiful!  Love the lips!


----------



## snexce (Jul 26, 2005)

that is hot!  i love this look.


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Jul 26, 2005)

once again another stunning look from you!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_You should do a tutorial for this look, wut is on your lashes? they look amazing!_

 
It's a Biotherm 'Magic Look' mascara base with another black mascara on top. (Brushing et Soin mascara from Clarins, I think it's 'Pure Curl' in english)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_rae22* 
_Jealous! Stereo Rose looks nothing like that on me...did you use it wet or dry? And Pink Clash looks awesome! Love it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dry with #187 brush! It doesn't look like that in real life, not orangey like in the pic.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_OMG! You're so gorgeous! How perfect are you? Wow! *focus on the makeup, focus on the makeup*

I love the eye look! The blending is great, and Pink Clash looks gorgeous on you. Although I agree, Stereo Rose and Pink Clash are too warm to pair with the eye makeup. They look perfect together, though, and I think it would look fantastic on you with just nude eye makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, can I ask a question if you don't mind, is Pink Clash really glittery like it looks like on the picture or was that just the light?_

 
Pink Clash is really shimmery, not glittery, but you can see lot of little sparkles. Next time, I'll do 2 FOTD instead of only one with everything I bought from 1 collection. Pink Clash doesn't match with Living Pink! Stupid me, I wanted to wear all of them in the same FOTD!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_i loev your new brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are not really new, I still use my brow pencil, but less than before. More brown powder to fill them.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kappatit* 
_hi hottie, i agree the lips and cheeks are a little warm for the eyes but theyre GORGEOUS on their own =P  i miss u on mua!_

 
Hey Hi Hu Oh! I'm on MUA, you don't see me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Crazy Girly* 
_Its so beautifull.I love colors on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love to see your traincase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I try to take pics of my MAC stuff, but I'm so lazy, I take 1 pic each week.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_I need to run home and put stereo rose all over my face..it looks AMAZING on you!  the whole look is amazing....then again, you always look great..but these colors really pop on you....electra on the inner corners is a nice touch!_

 
That's how I feel with Stereo Rose! I wear it since 3 days, and can't wait to wear it again tomorrow. LOL


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac4me!* 
_Your eyes look amazing you should work for mac if you dont already they look for people that are soooo talented at makeup!_

 
I really want to work for MAC! But we don't have a MAC counter in my city!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zena* 
_I wanna have your babies. Period._

 
Woah I'm really not sure what you are talking about. I'm a frenchie.


----------



## Shannyn (Jul 28, 2005)

Amazing as usual!!! You pulled all of those colors off so perfectly.


----------



## MACreation (Jul 28, 2005)

how do you keep your skin so clear and smooth?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_how do you keep your skin so clear and smooth?_

 
I use Biotherm skincare.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 28, 2005)

i llove this look!! Post more FOTDs...we love them!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 29, 2005)

I try! But I don't always have the time to do them.


----------



## hazelinsight (Jul 30, 2005)

*wow your eyebrows look great!!! I really admire your pic pecause we have very simular skin tones. It looks very Pretty*


----------



## breathless (Jul 31, 2005)

omg! i'll have to copy this look. i love it too much!


----------



## user2 (Jul 31, 2005)

You are the prettiest girl out there!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hazelinsight* 
_*wow your eyebrows look great!!! I really admire your pic pecause we have very simular skin tones. It looks very Pretty*_

 
Finally, someone like me! Do you have a pink face and an olive body? I can only wear olive foundation, and most of them are not enough green!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 
_omg! i'll have to copy this look. i love it too much!_

 
Let me know!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_You are the prettiest girl out there!!!_

 
It's not true!! There is a lot of prettier girls here, like Jeanna, Fugazi, Sassygirl.... and others girls I can't remember!


----------



## user4 (Aug 3, 2005)

i love it... it looks GREAT


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 4, 2005)

Thx!!


----------



## hazelinsight (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hazelinsight* 
*wow your eyebrows look great!!! I really admire your pic pecause we have very simular skin tones. It looks very Pretty*

 
Finally, someone like me! Do you have a pink face and an olive body? I can only wear olive foundation, and most of them are not enough green!_

 
i have pale skin that its hard to find matching skin tones. I dont really tan well and i burn easy on my face!! its a pain. But yeah my skin on my body dont match my face at all!!! i hate it.


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Aug 5, 2005)

yikes this look kicks ass


----------



## user3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Beautiful as always! I find it amazing that no matter what colors you use, you always look so fresh and lovely!


----------

